# camp sites is Spain Jan09



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Could anybody recommend a good site for 8 weeks in Spain in January. We are looking around the Valencia area by the sea. We purchaced a new Bessacarr E630 at the show last week and after a few run outs, we hope to try and find the sun. Looking forward to your replies , wallis


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

We have booked 31 nights for £303 in February at Camping La Roseleda near Tarifa, but this is further south and is C&CC deal . We are travelling from Portsmouth/ Bilbao and taking a 6 week trip to find the sun

We have been to La Manga in January but this is a very big site and not so warm. Valencia is a great place if you go the Aquarium is worth a visit.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

wallis, try Benicasim, Camping Bon Terra, Camping Azahar

Nice town, great promenade, good walking, cycling, good transport links for Valencia and a nice winter climate.

Bob


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Respectfully suggest you go further down it will be warmer,Benidorm is good at that time of year and is usually much better weather than the surrounding areas, wehave been the last two winters for extended stays and were very plessed with the weather,Camping El Raco and camping La Toretta one either side of Benidorm palace are both popular. The one just up from the outdoor market is either Villasol or Villamar i cant remember which is also nice but no pets.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I go every winter to Spain and spend 6 months there, we travel around but we stay for a few months on the El Raco site in Benidorm. but over the years it is getting more expensive but at the moment it is still good value. you can walk into town or take the local bus for 1.5 euros to any of the outlying areas. we will probably be still on El Raco in January so if you get there look out for us we are in a HOBBY 7500 have a good trip you will love it.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope the weather changes for you and US soon! It's awful at mo. People are suggesting further south - I would too. Stay around Valencia for a visit - lovely. Further south you have Camping Majal at Guadamar - lovely site, great atmosphere, clean etc etc. I know a few people on here winter there.

Whatever you decide - HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I suppose its what you want out of a winter break, personally being of a matured age we like a little P&Q when away for long periods, that's not too say we do not like a good time, but we find Benidorm a little to much for us, great for a few days but then move on.

As far as El Raco we have always found it too over crowded with little space between units, that's if you can get on especially in January, never stopped on La Toretta so cannot comment on that site.

As for Benicasim weather we find it very comparable with Benidorm

VALENCIA

Average daily high 72ºF - 22.3ºC

Average daily low 56ºF - 13.4ºC

Average daily winter high 62ºF - 16.7ºC

Average daily winter low 45ºF - 7.6ºC

Average summer daily high 83ºF - 28.3ºC

Average summer daily low 68ºF - 20.0ºC

Bob


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We are at vilanova park just outside Barcelona and the weather has been excellent this last month but not sure about January. There are people who have just arrived and are here for 6 months and they say it is good. We used camping cheques and got 60 nights for 30 cheques so works out to around £5.50 a night.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Agree, Vilanova good. Plenty of places to go but not on the beach - bus ride away if I remember?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

With the exception of Tarifa most of the recomendations are for Brit areas of Spain. The Best climate in europe is from motril to malaga ! west of malaga shares the same climate but more Developed, The Tarifa coast is mostly wild coast and shares its climate (winter)with North Africa/ Atlantic coast .Windy / and often wet . windy on Average 4.5 on Beaufort scale, but a beautiful coastline, and the Roman (city) site of Baelo Claudia between Tarifa and Barbate, and just a few kilometers inland a beautiful Park Nacional . Winter stays of upto 3 months often return discounts of 60% .we often have A stay Tarifa way in the winter months but do find the prices a bit high for a week or more, and although its only a couple of hours away! a lot colder, Enjoy!!


----------



## oldgiffer (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi wallis

I'm sure we met last year when you had apertifs on my yacht " Squirrels dray".

If its red hot we will be out cruising around spain early next year so maybe we could meet up again.


----------

